# Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Weniger Müll in der Nidda
Wie siehts bei euch aus?​*
Nun ist ja die Zeit, in der viele Angelvereine im Rahmen ihrer "Arbeitsdienste" unterwegs sind, um Müll an den Gewässern zu sammeln..

Kein Wunder, dass darüber wie auch hier in der "Frankfurter Neuen Presse" davon berichtet wird:
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Angler-saeuberten-die-Nidda-von-Unrat;art675,2569143

Dass, wie altbekannt, zwar auch Müll von uneinsichtigen Menschen mit Angeln hinterlassen wird (Angler nenne ich die bewusst nicht) ist leider so.

Aber auch hier war der Großteil wieder Wohlstandsmüll.
Von Straßenschildern, Fahrrädern, ja sogar von Waffen wird berichtet.

Allerdings soll der Grad der Vermüllung deutlich nachgelassen haben.

_. „In den letzten sechs bis acht Jahren hat die Vermüllung nachgelassen“_ wird Reinhold Hanisch, der ehemalige Vorsitzende vom Sportanglerclub, zitiert.

Aber auch, dass es wohl nur eine "Momentaufnahme wäre, da sich zwar viele besonnen hätten, aber immer noch die Nidda aufgrund der oft zugewachsenen Ufer gute Deckung biete, um sich manchen Mülls unrechtmäßig zu entledigen.

----------------------------------------------​
Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Ich kann bei uns am Neckar nicht feststellen, dass hier der Müll weniger geworden wäre.

Ist das ein Einzelfall oder in der Frankurter Region so, oder stellt man weniger Müll an den Gewässern allgemein fest?

So oder so wäre ich persönlich dafür, dass jeder, der draussen wild Müll welcher Art auch immer entsorgt, wo es heute so viele Möglichkeiten der legalen Entsorgung fast jeden Mülls gibt, strenger verfolgt und auch strenger bestraft werden müsste.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

Weniger Müll,

diese Aussage kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Kann auch nicht regional bedingt sein, da ich nur 5Km Luftlinie von der Nidda-Mündung weg wohne. 

Meine Beobachtungen am Main sind eher gegenteilig. 
Wenn man sich dann noch verinnerlicht, wer auf diesen oft versteckten, schwer zugänglichen und auch oft extra freigeschnittenen Plätzen sein Unwesen treibt, könnte/müsste man die Keule auspacken. |splat2:

Bei uns am See sieht es leider auch nicht besser aus. 
Hier ist es allerdings in der Tat zu 96% der Gast, welche wohl die Natur genießen möchte. 

Ok, um Natur genießen geht es den Verursachern wohl nicht.
Eher um den vermeintlich ruhigen Platz. 
Wobei das Gegröle meist nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.

:e:e


----------



## GreyShade (10. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

Bei uns "oben" (Niddastrecke bei Dauernheim, quasi östlich der A45) siehts in den letzten Jahren auch immer besser aus... 

Klar ist immer mal ne Pottsau dabei, aber insgesammt finde ich schon, dass weniger Müll an und in "de bach" landet...

Greetz,  

Grey


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

Scheint also auch regional recht unterschiedlich zu sein..

Dachte ich mir schon..


----------



## wusel345 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

Ich lese nirgendwo, dass sich Leute von der PETA oder dem BUND an der Aktion beteiligt haben? *Ist den Damen und Herren diese Art von Umwelt-, Natur- und Tierschutz etwa zu anstrengend oder zu schmutzig?* Da steht man lieber in der Fußgängerzone und bettelt um Spenden. 

Lass die Angler mal die Arbeit machen.

Ich habe letztens noch jemand zum Aufräumen verdonnert. Sein Angelplatz sah aus wie Sau und das zog sich bis über einen Weg, der auch von Spaziergänger benutzt wird. Nicht mit mir! Hab ihm gesagt "Nochmal, dann gibts ne Abmahnung."


----------



## Afrob (11. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

Moin,

ich habe den Eindruck dass es mittlerweile mehr ,,verpöhnt" als früher ist, seinen Müll als Angler liegenzulassen. Ich bin allgemein der Meinung, dass es besser geworden ist. Alte Madendosen am Angelplatz waren früher fast ,,Standard". Heute sehe ich das kaum noch. #6


----------



## crisis (11. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

An der Nidda ist es tatsächlich so, dass bei der alle 2 Jahre stattfindenden allgemeinen Reinungsaktion der Vereine detulich weniger Müll abtransportiert werden muss als das noch vor Jahren war. Früher 5, heute 'nur' noch 2-3 LKW-Ladungen. Wenn man dann am Main angelt, speziell im Frankfurter Bereich, sieht die Situation völlig anders aus. Wie Fischkopp schon schreibt, und das bei nur wenigen Kilometern Distanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Weniger Müll in der Nidda - wie siehts bei euch aus?*

Danke für die Info und Rückmeldungen.

Wie ich schon vermutete, also regional/lokal doch sehr unterschiedlich.


----------

